

Go to the University of Reddit - aynlaplant
http://www.mndaily.com/opinion/columns/2013/05/29/go-university-reddit

======
ColinWright
This has been discussed many times before:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5761441>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5366423> <\- Significant discussion

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4411318>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4409219> <\- Significant discussion

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2728975>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1479143> <\- Significant discussion

Consensus seems to be summed up in this comment:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5761688>

    
    
        jebeng
        I remember seeing this before. The quality of the courses were
        often quite poor. And many instructors would start a course and
        not finish it, leaving the people following the course hanging.

